# Recruitment Companies



## listerd

Hi I have a full work permit for Japan.

Does anyone reading this have any recommendations of Recruitment Companies?

I work in the education sector but am interested in all opportuniites.

Thanks, Lister


----------



## pasturesnew

listerd said:


> Hi I have a full work permit for Japan.
> 
> Does anyone reading this have any recommendations of Recruitment Companies?
> 
> I work in the education sector but am interested in all opportuniites.
> 
> Thanks, Lister


hi, dont know if they will allow to post URL but here goes..

check out Robert Walters, they are a big player in APAC, cover a number of Industries. 
If your looking for TEFL work in Japan then Id suggest you head over to gaijinpot as approx 80% of posters work in that Industry, mostly doom and gloom posters but you will get some useful hints/tips....

GL


----------



## frano

this link should be useful, it has list of recruiters and job portals with a focus on and presense in japan

go to eyenoo dot com
select Candidate option at bottom of page


----------



## listerd

Avoid Robert Walters like the plague. They are rude and really have no clue.


----------



## pasturesnew

listerd said:


> Avoid Robert Walters like the plague. They are rude and really have no clue.



Does it matter ?, Im a direct hire so I dont know so much about RW, however I do know they are a preferred supplier to some of the majors, so what if they are rude and have no clue, if they get you thru the door for an Interview thats all that matters .. got to look beyond the Recruiter, its one big meat market right, use them for your gain - simple..


----------

